# 견비차특



## henry1956

Here I am, again.  They are talking about norms of cables used to connect a given apparatus and say that the so-called cables are견비차특0.5, 견비차특0.35, and 견비특0.35


----------



## thishall

I have no idea even I am a native speaker..Is that something special words?


----------



## henry1956

Thank you, thishall, for your assistance as native speaker. As I refered to, they are talking about the norms or standards (규격) of the cables used to connect various equipments.  It seems that 견비차특 and 견비특  are compounds, I don't know.  Maybe, 특 has to do with "special" (특별), and 비 has to do with "vinyl", saying that it is an special vinyl cable, but what about 견 and 차?  I think 0.5 and 0.35 should be the gauging (치수) of the cable.


----------



## thishall

henry1956 said:


> Thank you, thishall, for your assistance as native speaker. As I refered to, they are talking about the norms or standards (규격) of the cables used to connect various equipments.  It seems that 견비차특 and 견비특  are compounds, I don't know.  Maybe, 특 has to do with "special" (특별), and 비 has to do with "vinyl", saying that it is an special vinyl cable, but what about 견 and 차?  I think 0.5 and 0.35 should be the gauging (치수) of the cable.



Wow I have no idea.  I looked up all the internet dictionary and encyclopedia but I couldn't find any evidence.  Where did you find this word? Can I see the sentence with this word? I don't think it is a special word..I might guess '비' stands for 'negative'..hm..I don't know..hmm..


----------



## henry1956

it is not a sentence from i got it, that is one of the problems. No other reference but a table (전선표) where they state the longitude (길이) in millimeters and the norm (규격) of the cables used to connect different parts of a system.  In the norm space of the table they use these two words.  That is why I thought that it could be a " vinyl (or teflon)-coated special cable", assuming "차" as taken from 차폐 and "특" from "특별 in the case of 견비차특.  But in the case i am right, which i think i am not, what about 견비특 ?


----------



## thishall

henry1956 said:


> it is not a sentence from i got it, that is one of the problems. No other reference but a table (전선표) where they state the longitude (길이) in millimeters and the norm (규격) of the cables used to connect different parts of a system.  In the norm space of the table they use these two words.  That is why I thought that it could be a " vinyl (or teflon)-coated special cable", assuming "차" as taken from 차폐 and "특" from "특별 in the case of 견비차특.  But in the case i am right, which i think i am not, what about 견비특 ?



I understood..Okay.

Is there a possibility of a typing error?

It could be 견비 차트(chart). If it is, I don't get '견비' part. '견비' means a shoulder and an arm.  But it doesn't make sense..or it could be '경비.' '경비' means 'Cost of something.'  But this one doesn't make sense too.

I don't think '비' is for vinyl..cause I never seen before using the word like that.  But you may right.

If you can a take picture, could you do that for me?  I wanna see it. 

and sorry for my grammar. I am learning English in Delaware now lol


----------



## henry1956

i only have the printed text, not even the possibility to talk to the owners of the system.  thank you very much for your assistance


----------



## thishall

henry1956 said:


> i only have the printed text, not even the possibility to talk to the owners of the system.  thank you very much for your assistance



Your welcome! Please ask anything about Korean.  Have a good day!


----------

